# new to ASC-please help



## mjewett (Oct 3, 2008)

Our local hospital has built an ASC, they are going to allow surgeons to schedule and perform certain surgeries there.  My surgeons are not employed by the hospital, who owns the ASC. Does that make a difference in how I would bill for surgeries that my doctors perform at the ASC? Is there any special credentialing I need to do with the insurance carriers?
Thanks,
Melissa-CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 3, 2008)

no you will continue to bill for your physicians in the same manner you are now.  The ASC will only be billing their facility portion.  The only thing you have to do is make sure the POS (place of service) is correct.


----------



## mjewett (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks that's easy enough.
Melissa-CPC


----------



## promedsolutions (Dec 1, 2008)

*Additional Question*

What if the physician owns the ASC? Is there anything special you need to do?


----------



## mbort (Dec 2, 2008)

no the physician will bill his portion, and the ASC will bill for the facility.


----------



## ckkohler (Dec 3, 2008)

*ASC Coding*

Hi guys!  I work for a similar type of provider.  The pain mgmt docs own their own ASC.  The billing for the ASC is currently done by a billing company - and they only have experience w/one other ASC (who dropped them) - I believe there are real billing issues going on.  The point to all of this is - is there a special training program/certification for ASC coders?  Any info would be appreciated!!  Keep on coding, keep on coding!


----------



## mbort (Dec 3, 2008)

There is a speciality certification now available for ASC coders.  I code for physicians by day and ASC's by night. 

Yes there is a difference but not huge.  The basic surgery coding is the same.  The difference when coding for the ASC is capturing additional things that the surgeon can not (implants, fluoro, high cost drugs, etc).  There is also a different set of modifiers that apply to ASC's than physicians.

Hope this enlightens


----------



## ckkohler (Dec 3, 2008)

*Asc*

Thank you! AWhere would I find the material to learn>


----------



## mbort (Dec 3, 2008)

if you would like to send me your e-mail address via private message, I will be happy to forward you some information.


----------



## mmunoz21 (Dec 11, 2008)

*ASC information*

My personal email is marilyn.m.21@hotmail.com and I will appreciate any information/education you have on ASC billing/coding....

Thanks


----------



## DLB (Dec 12, 2008)

*Asc Information*

Hi,
Is there any way I can get a copy of your ASC information?  It would be greatly appreciated.  I work for an ASC and would like to keep up to date on any information. thank you so much. my email is dleebrand@yahoo.com. Again, thank you so very much.  Have a great day.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey,

If you go to www.cms.gov, they have a lot of resources that I use for ASCs.  Good luck,

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## acoffer (Sep 1, 2010)

mbort said:


> if you would like to send me your e-mail address via private message, I will be happy to forward you some information.


Would you please forward me any information on coding for an ASC.  My email address is aliciacoffer@rocketmail.com


----------



## marty3073 (Sep 9, 2010)

*asc exam*



mbort said:


> if you would like to send me your e-mail address via private message, I will be happy to forward you some information.



I am considering taking the ASC cert coding test from the AAPC. i am a CPC-A, and i would like some additional information as well. My email is www.marty3073@yahoo.com.

thanks,
marty


----------



## SHARON M. THOMAS DOOLEY (Sep 17, 2010)

*Asc info*



mbort said:


> if you would like to send me your e-mail address via private message, i will be happy to forward you some information.



can you please send this information to me also, i would appreciate it.  Please send to sharon@briantdooley.com.

Thank you so much!
Fondly,
sharon


----------



## TracyHecox (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, I have just started doing some more billing at an ASC and appreciate any info or places you could direct me to find good information regarding billing and coding for an ASC.  I was also wondering if the NCCI edits are the same for ASC's as they are for physicians. 

My email is thecox@summitps.com
Thanks
Tracy


----------

